# Jam space in Peterborough



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I just saw this ad looks like a good spacel and price... maybe a spot for a get together?

http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-buy...-rehearsal-space-downtown-W0QQAdIdZ186277350#


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> I just saw this ad looks like a good spacel and price... maybe a spot for a get together?
> 
> http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-buy...-rehearsal-space-downtown-W0QQAdIdZ186277350#


Wow, that is a good price. It's almost cheaper for me to drive to the Peterpatch and back than pay $50-ish in Toronto.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

shoretyus said:


> I just saw this ad looks like a good spacel and price... maybe a spot for a get together?
> 
> http://peterborough.kijiji.ca/c-buy...-rehearsal-space-downtown-W0QQAdIdZ186277350#


a get together eh! - I'm in - you arranging?


----------

